# The rise of China



## Ghostapplesause (Aug 6, 2018)

China's rising status has been talked about for years, even decades, now. China has become the world's factory, it's GDP exploding and it's skylines ever expanding. The People's Liberation Army is growing too and is building its own domestic military equipment like stealth fighters. I was surprised there was no thread talking about this.

Is China's economy really that sound or is it a bubble waiting to burst? Would and could China take over the South China Seas? Is China's government actually stable with Xi Jinping's takeover and with it's more rebellious providences like Tibet, Xinjiang or Hong Kong? Should we fear a man that gets pissed when he is compared to Winnie the Pooh? Could there be a war between the USA and China? and the most pressing question, is it a Superpower?

I think people are too quick to call China a Superpower now. Its military and soft power are still too weak and inferior compared to America's. I think that the 2020's will definitely be a decisive moment in history and will make or break China. What do all of you think?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 6, 2018)

China fucks with their currency too much.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 6, 2018)

yeah sure


question is how long is it goning to be until their house of cards collapses when their inflated economy, ruined environment , gender ratio imbalance, and numerous social issues comes crashing down?


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 6, 2018)

I could see China as a superpower in 50 years. In the next ten years though, just watch as China's economy collapses and Great Depression II starts.


----------



## nanny911 (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm still hoping that the rising levels of Christianity, Islam, and Capitalism in China will break the Communist's stronghold forever. And if China falls, hopefully Vietnam, North Korea, and the last Communist counties will collapse too.


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (Aug 7, 2018)

The impression that I got from the People's Republic of China is that it is effectively a paper tiger. It will probably be a "great power" in the sense that the UK/France/Germany/etc. were pre-World War I, but not a superpower like the United States was post-World War II. For one, the PLA lacks the kind of power projection the U.S. Navy has and would likely lose in a naval war. Additionally, While the PRC has a nuclear arsenal, it remains to be seen if it will even try to match the US or Russia in number of warheads and with an estimated 270 warheads, they have a long way to go.

Then there are problems with pollution and corruption; the aforementioned gender imbalance; and the fact that the PRC itself has an aging population. One thing that people forget is that there will be other emerging powers in the form of the other BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa) members. If any of these countries can get their acts together, then that will put the PRC's ambitions in check--India and Russia in particular.

Additionally, I am skeptical that the PRC will ever have a cultural stranglehold on the world the same way the United States (and Japan to a lesser extent) do. While their films have been doing well domestically, their presence overseas in negligible to the point of nonexistence.

I find it hard to see China as a superpower in an age where we are seeing more regional powers vie for influence.


----------



## Xetzyr (Aug 7, 2018)

China is like... say you got a REALLY big house... and you invite some smelly shit ridden bum to live in one of your rooms and in exchange he mows your lawn and takes out the garbage and gets to pretend like he's not a smelly shit ridden bum... that's China.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 7, 2018)

China is fucked.

*Population*
-Massive gender imbalance
-Looming aging population crisis
-Massive poverty and a huge population of single people with nobody to care for them when they age.
-Huge ethnic tensions
+Large population of smart people
-Massive brain drain and siphoning of money to foreign countries
+Good literacy
-But the rural people are still retarded
+Rising ethnic tensions

*Government*
+Rapidly expanding bureaucratic morass
+Nepotism at every level of government
+Corruption at every level of government

*Economy/Infrastructure*
-Very limited innovation due to Confucianism that encourages plagiarism and the CPC 's rampant corruption
-Bubble economy dependent on huge construction projects with no purpose
-They literally can't maintain shit for some reason
-Massive public works projects that cause more harm than they're worth
+Government control allows for quick intervention in the case of emergency
-Lack of private property, freedom and rule of law discourages serious foreign investment
+Rising standard of living
-Huge cost of living in cities
-Manufacturing jobs going overseas despite most of interior still being shit

*Military*
+Huge manpower reserves
+Huge amount of artillery and vehicles
-Soldiers spend more time reading Marxist theory than training
-Out of date equipment too small for fatter Chinese population
-Only recently decided to have joint command so army is dysfunctional 
-Literally no blue ocean fleet and one broken carrier
-Backwards airforce
-Extreme reliance on trade route bottlenecks 


*Agriculture*
-Holy fuck, these people don't understand erosion, wtf.
-The farmers don't own their land and it can be taken away by a corrupt official on a whim
-Massive overfarming of land with backwards farming practices
-Pollution making water unusable 
-Scandals caused pooor regulation ruining export economy
-Extreme reliance on food imports

*Health*
-Overuse of anti-biotics will create super aids
-Shit regulation
-Aging population crisis and a traditional system where kids are supposed to take care of their parents
-Obesity epidemic
-Pollution where the air and water is 1000x over the safety limit in major cities 
-People still choose magic horn powder over actual treatment
-Street shitting


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 7, 2018)

That patriotism though, got to appreciate that rabid nationalism. Those gold reserves count for shit when your nuclear arsenal is a piss in a puddle though.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Aug 7, 2018)

I believe they're pretty much colonizing Africa at the moment.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Aug 7, 2018)

It is a great power which has the capacity of evolving into a super power, but considering China's many problems which are bound to eventually culminate and come crashing down, I simply don't see it happening anytime soon. However, I would say that what matters the most isn't when the crash is coming, because it's more or less inevitable at this point, but what the government's plans are for reconstructing the country.


----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 7, 2018)

China has nearly zero military logistical output. The BIG reason the US is the global player that it is is due to four very important things

-In Theater assets: We have runways, deep water ports and access to allied facilities on every continent and none are secluded from the others. China has 6 leases (which can be canceled at any time because they don't have a whole litany of international treaties supporting them) and a bunch of piss ant islands that aren't a real threat to any NATO or Russian naval force

-Long term support capabilities: We can get fuel, food, ammo and personnel to any given location in meaningful numbers to reinforce positions faster and more heavily than any other nation on the world by a factor of much greater than 10:1. The large airlift capacity of our Air National Guard (Not the Air Force itself, mind you) outweighs that of China and Russia by about 4:1. 

-Integrated Cross-Training of Personnel: The US and a few NATO allies do something that no one else really does. We train our forces to multi-task and allow for NCOs to take command of smaller groups with a large amount of autonomy. If an Abrams tank has the gunner become injured in a way he cannot do his job, the loader, driver and commander are all properly trained to do his job in a pinch. If a US ship is hit and on fire, every crew member knows how to put out that fire and tend to wounded sailors. If a an artillery position is being over run, every single man on that base is qualified to defend themselves and their compatriots with small arms. Every officer knows how to direct air and fire support and trusts their fellow soldiers, sailors, airmen and marines to do their job in supporting them. This is FUCKING MASSIVE, because if you ever work with a non-integrated force that doesn't go nuts in cross training, you'll quickly realize they lose their nerve about 7 minutes in to contact with the enemy when whatever doctrine they have will be insufficient to handle it. Since the US doesn't give two shits about doctrine and has a very "Just fight, regroup, call in fire support and push until someone higher ranking than you says to stop" mentality, it makes combat for extended periods against us a fucking nightmare because we won't allow you to become entrenched or suitably defensive.

-Strategic Resource Allocation: China has a TON of resources. They mine at full capacity, they farm at an amazing rate and they pump out oil and gas at tremendous speed. But here's the killer, they sell ALL of it. Their entire workforce is built around full production. They have an economy built on moving ALL the product they create. Its like living paycheck to paycheck, so long as that job is secure and safe, you can do it and live pretty well. But you're always just a bad couple of days from being tits up and on the street. If they go to war, and that workforce has to muster out all of their able men, their production drops, their resources already are spent and their ability to arm, repair and replace those men and their fighting systems is non-existent. The US also has a ton of resources, infrastructure that allows immediate access and an economy that uses a lot of resources, but here's the catch, we don't use our own. We buy oil from the Saudis. We buy steel from Europe, we import silicone and goods from Asia, we only use 1/7th of our farmland. In a real conflict, we can be cutoff from our allies and vendors and still be 100% capable of carrying on conflict on a global scale in such a way that we can actually increase production and the size of our military and it's capabilities in a matter of weeks. If China is living paycheck to paycheck, America has a savings account it can live off of for more than a decade.

Its boring and it ain't sexy, but the secret to America's status as the Super Power is that we can farm, mine, pump and build independently of the rest of the world, we're positioned between the two largest oceans in such a way that it becomes impossible to cut us off and to top it off we've got our hands in everyone's pockets. 

China is powerful if they're on your border or you have a coastline withing 200 miles of theirs, but if they have to travel and spend more than a few weeks fighting you, they're a paper tiger at best, or an inept old man swinging his paper mache cane at worst


----------



## Forever Train Engineer (Aug 7, 2018)

China will grow larger

*MELT! EVERYTHING MUST MELT!*


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 7, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> China has nearly zero military logistical output. The BIG reason the US is the global player that it is is due to four very important things
> 
> -In Theater assets: We have runways, deep water ports and access to allied facilities on every continent and none are secluded from the others. China has 6 leases (which can be canceled at any time because they don't have a whole litany of international treaties supporting them) and a bunch of piss ant islands that aren't a real threat to any NATO or Russian naval force
> 
> ...





Douglas Reynholm said:


> That patriotism though, got to appreciate that rabid nationalism. Those gold reserves count for shit when your nuclear arsenal is a piss in a puddle though.



Despite all the bitching and moaning, Americans generally love their country. The American army is that of citizen soldiers and the American public are trained to act as citizens in a democracy. Modern Chinese patriotism and nationalism mostly manifests as beating up people that criticize the government. American patriotism and nationalism manifests itself in criticism and the championing of innovation. 

China had the potential to be a superpower and it had the potential to be an America.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_Song_dynasty

Geography is all well and good but China was on the cusp of becoming the first capitalistic state and probably would have went on to colonize the world if not for its border with the Mongols.

 They Song dynasty had huge cities where people lived well above subsistence, joint-stock companies and investment houses where anybody could try to make a buck. After the defeating the Yuan, the following Ming dynasty enforced centralized planning, aristocratic privilege and the cracking down on foreign ideas. Dynasties would not match the Song economically for centuries despite having more land and people. China was in a position to explode like Europe and fucked it all up.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 7, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_the_Song_dynasty
> 
> Geography is all well and good but China was on the cusp of becoming the first capitalistic state and probably would have went on to colonize the world if not for its border with the Mongols.
> 
> They Song dynasty had huge cities where people lived well above subsistence, joint-stock companies and investment houses where anybody could try to make a buck. After the defeating the Yuan, the following Ming dynasty enforced centralized planning, aristocratic privilege and the cracking down on foreign ideas. Dynasties would not match the Song economically for centuries despite having more land and people. China was in a position to explode like Europe and fucked it all up.


Same thing happened to India with the Hepthalite invasions. The poo-in-loos were on their way to inventing capitalism and colonizing a lot of Indonesia and maybe even Oceania but then some asshole steppe nomads came in, wrecked everything, and sent them crying back to feudalism.

Beware the (((Khan)))s of the world. They're just biding their time until we nuke ourselves into the stone age. Then the horde will come screaming out of Mongolia again.


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Aug 7, 2018)

Didn't they just ban the new Winnie The Pooh film because chinease people were saying Pooh looked like their president?



No.


----------



## This+ (Aug 7, 2018)

Superpower is mostly measured through military strength. capability, and power projection but I think culture also plays a big part in it. 

SK/Japan has a much better lead when it comes to modern culture compared to China. Like them or not, K-Pop is a worldwide phenomenon that only gets bigger every year. I thought SNSD was big at the start of the decade, and now BTS completely overshadows them. Chinese pop/rap? Nobody outside of China and surrounding countries with Mandarin-fluent people really know them. Even J-Pop is more popular than Chinese pop/rap across the world. 

A lot of that can be traced to American culture. USA has a big presence in both countries even to this day, and despite being a small patch of water or land across, China hasn't done much to spread their culture to SK and Japan as the US did. 

Censorship also has a big influence to cultural relevancy. China censors anything that the government doesn't like. The new Ghostbusters movie ban in China is summed up best by Mike from redlettermedia: "Their Communist government thinks the movie's witchcraft." Winnie the Pooh is banned in China because Pooh looks like Xi? Blocking creative content like that from coming in means less influence/inspiration for native artists to draw from, and thus it just becomes a mess of media/art that only confides to whatever the government likes and not what actual people like. 

Take SK for instance, Park Chung-Hee during the 60s/70s blocked foreign influence from affecting domestic art and culture, leading to stagnancy that was only alleviated once foreign (mostly Japanese and American) culture bans were lifted. I don't think Japan ever had a culture ban which explains why things like anime/manga got a much earlier headstart than Korean webtoons/manhwa. Same goes for live-action drama. Korean and Japanese gameshows and drama are much more popular and enjoys wider reach and influence across the world than whatever censored bullshit China has. 

The Chinese government is still holding onto the "Middle Kingdom" fantasy that was long broken since the Opium War. As long as they have that mentality, their culture will always be lesser than their neighboring and who they perceive as "lesser" countries. That is why the USA has a much stronger grip on the world: everyone likes the influence and ideals American culture brings to the table, and you'll be hard-pressed to remove that and replacing it with a much more constraining one.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 8, 2018)

> *China will grow larger*



China is fat and I would not have sex with it


----------



## laoyang (Aug 8, 2018)

ulsterscotsman said:


> I believe they're pretty much colonizing Africa at the moment.



I wouldn't know anything about that...


----------



## wellthathappened (Aug 8, 2018)

China is very good at expanding. China is terrible at maintaining the places they've expanded to. Erecting new buildings doesn't mean much when said new buildings will never be maintained and left to rot.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 9, 2018)

wellthathappened said:


> China is very good at expanding. China is terrible at maintaining the places they've expanded to. Erecting new buildings doesn't mean much when said new buildings will never be maintained and left to rot.


Historically China does its best expansion by being conquered and assimilating the invaders. If it ever actually comes to war then in a few generation the US will be full of bugmen.


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Oct 9, 2019)

动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态网自由门


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 9, 2019)

Pre-modern China had massive famines every decade, most of its history "China" was just a bunch of smaller states constantly fighting with each other, they have several extreme socio-economical differences, and they have ridiculously small relative arable land.  As a culture/civilization/race China is resilient as fuck, but as an actual political entity the state of China is built on fragile fundamentals.

China can just as well collapse before the US does, they are not a magical hivemind playing on easy mode (even though they would like you to believe that they are).


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 9, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> -Massive gender imbalance


This isn't a sign of being fucked. Having more men than women is part of the reason why china is rising.

Also, any analysis that's ignoring gene-editing advances seems incomplete for its possibility to completely innovate human potential.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 9, 2019)

I think this MRE review by our buddy Steve says a lot more about China's TRUE military capacity than any longform Economist article. The whole country is a shell game. Everything is fake and designed to impress. Loads of manpower, armed with guns from the 70's. Vast and entirely empty cities.

Here's the 'sleeping giant' that is China, summed up in one picture.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wikistrat (if no one has ever heard of it, its a group of people involved in crowdsourced speculation of how international relations will play out in the future) had a YouTube video on this and they basically spelled out the different directions that the Chinese economy will head. Rather than sum it up, I'll just link it because their take is actually kinda interesting.


















Its been a while and things have changed a bit since then, so itd be interesting to compare their results from then to where we are and where things seem to be headed now.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 10, 2019)

How China will rise as a superpower:


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> China fucks with their currency too much.


Also bad age demographics,
Also bad Gender demographics for younger generations,
Also their entire economy is based on elaborate real estate scams they will eventually have to pay for
Also they have a massive pension debt bomb coming up for the olds [unless they just say fuck the olds]


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 10, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Also bad age demographics,
> Also bad Gender demographics for younger generations,
> Also their entire economy is based on elaborate real estate scams they will eventually have to pay for
> Also they have a massive pension debt bomb coming up for the olds [unless they just say fuck the olds]


Makes me wonder who American companies will whore out to next once the Chinese bubble bursts. India?


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 10, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Makes me wonder who American companies will whore out to next once the Chinese bubble bursts. India?


India is always the country of the future, never the country of today


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 10, 2019)

Chingchongtopia may become the evil of the 21st century, what Germany and Russia were in the 20th century.

I still hope the US will completely take over the world, because the alternatives are all retarded. China is evil, Russia is evil too, the EU is anti-freedom and India is backwards. Brazil as global hegemon would be cool though.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 11, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Chingchongtopia may become the evil of the 21st century, what Germany and Russia were in the 20th century.
> 
> I still hope the US will completely take over the world, because the alternatives are all exceptional. China is evil, Russia is evil too, the EU is anti-freedom and India is backwards. Brazil as global hegemon would be cool though.


If they export hot women I would consider it


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 11, 2019)

Asian women are ugly which makes their army fight less hard.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 11, 2019)

China is a piece of shit and we need to just get it over with and burn it to the ground.

Their economic growth looked impressive on paper. Undergrad-level economics explains it away, though. Because there's diminishing returns to capital but non-diminishing costs, the acquisition of new capital makes future acquisition less efficient, so unless you increase your savings rate, your capital growth (and thus economic growth) is just going to slow down until you converge to some level. (Solow growth theory)

The chinks didn't have much capital to start with, and what's more, their own government is admitting that their performance is slowing down and probably won't pick up. They haven't even gotten close to the West and they're already starting to slow down.

Throw in their chink incompetence (they're the only people who could have a billion citizens yet repeatedly lose to horse niggers) and there's little reason to fear them. Absolute wastes.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 18, 2020)

I dig up this thread, with the impact then Corona-chan had done it might be worth to revisit this subject to see how China will cope in Corona-chan's aftermath.

One Bitchuter have a good sense of humor with China and Taiwan. https://www.bitchute.com/video/p9dpacg5A19N/#comment-4917979062


----------



## emo goff (May 19, 2020)

Hehe, this thread aged beautifully.

I am also enjoying the delicious irony of pre-2020 documentaries about muh superpower China.


----------



## Slap47 (May 19, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> The chinks didn't have much capital to start with



The magic of America is that Americans invest in America and sell to Americans. Americans rarely make products for export. 

China makes everything for export and most Chinese people invest in other countries... like America.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (May 19, 2020)

Weird, why are you guys so confident that China's reign as a superpower may be coming to an end?


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (May 19, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Weird, why are you guys so confident that China's reign as a superpower may be coming to an end?


Their rise was wholly dependent on trade fuckery with the West (mostly the US). Now with the CCP virus and China acting like its usual self (think malignant narcissism, except an entire country), everyone and their brother is seriously reconsidering their relationship with China. Even African nations are telling China to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Festivus (May 19, 2020)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Asian women are ugly which makes their army fight less hard.


Yeah I wouldn't fight that hard if when I came home I had a hard time telling the difference between my wife, my sister and 20 other random people I see that day.


----------



## HonestJohn2376 (May 19, 2020)

nanny911 said:


> I'm still hoping that the rising levels of Christianity, Islam, and Capitalism in China will break the Communist's stronghold forever. And if China falls, hopefully Vietnam, North Korea, and the last Communist counties will collapse too.



China is communist in name only. It's really just a capitalist country with power centralized in an authoritarian government. Communist countries like Russia and other former USSR members were similar. Plutus must be the one true god for he rules us all.


----------



## BeboRefugee (May 19, 2020)

They exist because the US allows it, and they'll end if the US demands it.

Good luck defying the US in any meaningful way when your economy hinges on international trade. China may do the ball-fanning routine in the South China sea, but it hasn't the capacity to patrol the Pacific, or the Indian Ocean. The US has fleets stationed in every ocean in the world, simultaneously. No other country has that kind of reach and likely won't this century.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 19, 2020)

It's gonna be all the more hilarious when they will crumble easily.


----------



## nanny911 (May 19, 2020)

>1.5 pages of content surrounding a news story
>1.5 pages of vicious necroposting
bruh


----------



## Autocrat (May 20, 2020)

Hyrip123876 said:


> They exist because the US allows it, and they'll end if the US demands it.
> 
> Good luck defying the US in any meaningful way when your economy hinges on international trade. China may do the ball-fanning routine in the South China sea, but it hasn't the capacity to patrol the Pacific, or the Indian Ocean. The US has fleets stationed in every ocean in the world, simultaneously. No other country has that kind of reach and likely won't this century.



We need them more than they need us right now.


----------



## Slimy Time (May 20, 2020)

HonestJohn2376 said:


> China is communist in name only. It's really just a capitalist country with power centralized in an authoritarian government. Communist countries like Russia and other former USSR members were similar. Plutus must be the one true god for he rules us all.


The term they use is Socialist Market Economy, which is a fancy term for State Capitalism. A lot of sectors are government owned, but act like a private sector firm that retains profit, though since 2017 these private sector firms have been paying dividends to the government. Noticeably after they had their massive growth, the government has started to implement the hallmarks of an authoritarian communist government - Social credit scores that limit what citizens have access to, private sectors paying dividends to the government (which owns them anyways) and so on.

To my economic illiterate brain, this is the equivalent of Russia's NEP. Change the economic policies to raise the standard of living and unfuck the situation before dialling it back and introducing more communist ideas.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 20, 2020)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> Their rise was wholly dependent on trade fuckery with the West (mostly the US). Now with the CCP virus and China acting like its usual self (think malignant narcissism, except an entire country), everyone and their brother is seriously reconsidering their relationship with China. Even African nations are telling China to go fuck themselves.



Seems then China won't give up without a fight. https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/n...a-invest-1-trillion-new-plan-overtake-us-tech 


			http://archive.vn/PjC1j
		




> As we have been writing since late 2018, when it comes to the technological arms race between the US and China, one place where China has been badly lagging the US, is in the production of semiconductors, which is also China's biggest weakness in its ongoing scramble to catch up with the US technologically.
> 
> China's media agrees: over the weekend, we quoted from a Global Times op-ed according to which "although the US had experienced a large-scale deindustrialization in the second half of the 20th century, *it still maintains advantages in the semiconductor sector with companies such as Intel, which could complete the whole process of the chip design to producing. The country has held on to cutting-edge semiconductor manufacturing techniques over the past decade*."
> 
> ...


----------



## potato in mah painus (May 21, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> The term they use is Socialist Market Economy, which is a fancy term for State Capitalism. A lot of sectors are government owned, but act like a private sector firm that retains profit, though since 2017 these private sector firms have been paying dividends to the government. Noticeably after they had their massive growth, the government has started to implement the hallmarks of an authoritarian communist government - Social credit scores that limit what citizens have access to, private sectors paying dividends to the government (which owns them anyways) and so on.
> 
> To my economic illiterate brain, this is the equivalent of Russia's NEP. Change the economic policies to raise the standard of living and unfuck the situation before dialling it back and introducing more communist ideas.



If I remember right, Marx himself pointed out that a capitalist style government and market were needed first before his would work. If China is using the same playbook, then we might be seeing the next step into that same philosophy.  I wouldn't want to be a Chinese citizen if this was the case, one doesn't have to look far back in history to see Marx style communism bleeding a country dry.


----------



## MrJokerRager (May 21, 2020)

Cryonic Haunted Bullets said:


> 动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh 劉曉波动态网自由门


What does all that shit mean?


----------



## millais (May 21, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> What does all that shit mean?


It's a copypasta of sensitive political phrases that will supposedly trigger an instant internet disconnection for any Chinese netizen who loads a webpage with any of those phrases. That's not actually how the Chinese internet surveillance system works though, so it's a kind of played out meme to spam it at this point. At worst, maybe a Chinese netizen who loads a webpage with one of the more sensitive phrases might be put on a watchlist or something like that.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 21, 2020)

They've bassically got an Emperor again now, two of the three of the major world powers bassically have an Emperor and an nationalist Empire. Neo-liberalism and whiggish history is pretty much dead.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 21, 2020)

Personally, looking at China's increasing circle of influence among the third world and even smaller/weaker "western" countries (e.g. Portugal, Greece, Australia) I have to admire the efficiency. They set a goal and shoot for it, without getting bogged down in any of the infighting inherent to a two party system. Sure it's expensive, but their return on issuing out loans to or bribing politicians is access to strategically significant gains: a huge amount of trading ports, investment in national infrastructure such as water in the case of Australia, national loyalty in the case of Portugal. What I see when I look at China on the world stage is an extremely pragmatic state. The Red Princes and those who have curried their favor have learned both from the century of humiliation and the ineffectual dogma of Mao Zedong, and they don't want to be in that position again. It'll be interesting to see how militaristic they get in the future when other Asian states start putting up more of a fuss.


----------



## millais (May 21, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> Personally, looking at China's increasing circle of influence among the third world and even smaller/weaker "western" countries (e.g. Portugal, Greece, Australia) I have to admire the efficiency. They set a goal and shoot for it, without getting bogged down in any of the infighting inherent to a two party system. Sure it's expensive, but their return on issuing out loans to or bribing politicians is access to strategically significant gains: a huge amount of trading ports, investment in national infrastructure such as water in the case of Australia, national loyalty in the case of Portugal. What I see when I look at China on the world stage is an extremely pragmatic state. The Red Princes and those who have curried their favor have learned both from the century of humiliation and the ineffectual dogma of Mao Zedong, and they don't want to be in that position again. It'll be interesting to see how militaristic they get in the future when other Asian states start putting up more of a fuss.


They are great believers in the teachings of Sun Tzu, and I believe it's their MO to "win without fighting". If it comes to blows, they will probably acquit themselves well, but they've already failed if it comes to that point.  It's much cheaper and less messy for them to achieve their strategic goals through the precise application of soft power, political/economic subversion, and calculated sabre rattling


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 23, 2020)

Styx vlogged about the "paper dragon". 





That Youtuber have a point, however who or what could replace the CCP once they're gone?


> ActualAlien
> China should not be trusted until the CCP is no longer in power.


----------



## Bob's Fries (May 23, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Styx vlogged about the "paper dragon".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever wins Three Kingdoms 2: The Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## The best and greatest (May 23, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Styx vlogged about the "paper dragon".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The myriad  of smaller successor  states born when we shatter the empire and dismantle their institutions.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 23, 2020)

wo ai zonguo!


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks like we can count on Styx to vlog another rant about China on Bitchute. 








						Styxhexenhammer666
					

Yes, China is a Force for Evil in the World (Bitchute Exclusive)




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Nov 8, 2020)

lol At the comments praising China on here for having a good economy. Do you have any idea how China makes its money? they use slavery of their poorest citizens.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 8, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> lol At the comments praising China on here for having a good economy. Do you have any idea how China makes its money? they use slavery of their poorest citizens.



Interestingly it's also not making a profit at the moment, it's relying on it's assets to invest on the assumption of later profits once all this shit is built or bought.


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 17, 2021)

So there's an old saying, "When America coughs, the rest of the world gets pneumonia" or something along those lines. Obviously, this is a reference to America's ability to start trends and set the tone for everything else.

I think this trendsetting status has been slowly been taken over by China.


First Xi Jinping, a relative outsider to the oligarchy, rose to power, then Donald Trump, another relative outsider, did so in the USA.
First the Hong Kong riots, then the American BLM riots
First Evergrande's collapse, then the current slowdown/possible early crash in the USA
China did Coronavirus lockdowns before they were cool
China has been making a massive push to move semiconductor manufacturing to the mainland. Now America is doing the same.
China famously had massive influence over what American studios would put out. Now 3 out of the top 5 global box offices are for Chinese movies.
It'll be interesting to see how the Chinese mass detention of Uyghurs will be mirrored in the US.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Nov 17, 2021)

jorgoth said:


> So there's an old saying, "When America coughs, the rest of the world gets pneumonia" or something along those lines. Obviously, this is a reference to America's ability to start trends and set the tone for everything else.
> 
> I think this trendsetting status has been slowly been taken over by China.
> 
> ...


Jan 6 protestors.

Anyways, naysayers like Styx and Razorfist make the assumption that China is weak when really, they have weaknesses. Now under someone like Trump or Bismarck, it would be a distinction without a difference because he can capitalize on that weakness. But under the typical American politician--which is what Biden is--America is the more fatuous and insular of these two countries. Americans cannot even conceive of Chinese problems or are even serious about solving its own. Border crisis? Eh, let it continue. Shipping crisis? Just yell at them to get back to work. There is no political will to fix these kinds of problems, problems that simply do not exist in China.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 18, 2021)

To add onto to any Sinophile's starry eyed idea of China becoming a power to deal with, they have demographics which are likely to fuck them. You know how the One-child Policy really screwed up their sex ratio for the population? That may cause China to halve in population from 1.25/1.4 billion anywhere from 2050 to 2070. In other words, they've only gotten twenty to thirty years to really push forward with their desire to be the top dog on the world stage.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Nov 19, 2021)

Traincake said:


> To add onto to any Sinophile's starry eyed idea of China becoming a power to deal with, they have demographics which are likely to fuck them. You know how the One-child Policy really screwed up their sex ratio for the population? That may cause China to halve in population from 1.25/1.4 billion anywhere from 2050 to 2070. In other words, they've only gotten twenty to thirty years to really push forward with their desire to be the top dog on the world stage.


Not if they're okay with blasians.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 19, 2021)

Drag-on Knight 91873 said:


> Not if they're okay with blasians.


I wonder if the Chinese are okay with the opposite (Chinese woman marrying a white or black guy)?


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Nov 19, 2021)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I wonder if the Chinese are okay with the opposite (Chinese woman marrying a white or black guy)?


That's the crux of that problem, not enough loyal Chinese women in the first place.


----------



## IKOL (Nov 19, 2021)

> China will grow larger​



I've got a legit tear of nostalgia right now. It's so heartwarming to see a fellow C&C Generals appreciator. <3


----------

